# Cloverdale Eco lac



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Has anyone that uses cloverdale have you ever used their Ecolac lacquer primer for your trim work. Looking for a higher build sand able primer for a base to using BM advance waterbase


----------

